# Swiss Cheese Bowl



## JSayers (Jan 7, 2017)

It was originally going to be a lid for a large platter but I changed my mind at the last second hence the awkward foot.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Wormy Wonder looks cool. Is that a hand made lathe your running? Would you share some pictures maybe?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2017)

Very cool, I love the wormy wood look. Do you reckon those holes are from Emerald ash borer?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful bowl! Gonna be kinda tough to keep the soup in though!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Beautiful bowl! Gonna be kinda tough to keep the soup in though!



Gosh Rocky it ain't a soup bowl its for swiss cheese didn't you read the title. Although I never eat cheese out of a bowl. So I would use it for holey water.or just put it on the shelf cause its purty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JSayers (Jan 7, 2017)

lonewolf said:


> Gosh Rocky it ain't a soup bowl its for swiss cheese didn't you read the title. Although I never eat cheese out of a bowl. So I would use it for holey water.or just put it on the shelf cause its purty.



It's not for swiss cheese! It's made out of swiss cheese!

@*Bigdrowdy1 *I'll go out in the morning and take a few. Only one I had of it was when we tore out a wall and were working on the shop so it was covered with stuff.  Dad made it a few years back. His inspiration was a set of plans from a 1970's Fine Woodworking magazine, though it looks nothing like the plans and doesn't actually follow them at all. 

*@barry richardson *It's a possibility though I didn't think the EAB was that large. The only bug I've found in all this ash I've turned recently was a fairly large grub which was just a larvae for some type of beetle. The EAB larvae is long and thin I think so it wasn't that, this one was short and fat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful! Size? Finish?


----------



## JSayers (Jan 8, 2017)

@*Jim Beam *roughly 8" wide by 5 1/2" tall. Couple coats of BLO then a couple coats of shellac to seal it up. Debating doing a light coat of poly to give it a nice sheen.

@*Bigdrowdy1*

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## David Hill (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool bowl!
If you don't mind suggestion--turn a base from a contrasting wood that your bowl fits into---that way no headache from flipping and turning off bottom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 15, 2017)

Really cool bowl! I bet sanding that was fun!

That lathe is quite interesting also, does it have a tailstock? Is the shaft the chuck screws on just threaded? Or do is it a tube with a Morse taper on the inside? Very neat though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JSayers (Jan 15, 2017)

@*ClintW*

No tailstock and no MT, just threaded. We're getting ready to start building a new lathe that is probably double the size of this one and it'll have a MT and a tailstock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2017)

Jason - nice job on the bowl. It took a lot of patience and perseverance to get to the end of that. I have to say though that this is the first time I've seen a lathe upstage the finished piece  
That lathe is cooler than the other side of the pillow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## larry C (Jan 23, 2017)

That lathe is impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 6, 2017)

That is a REALY COOL bowl. However that lathe takes the show!  I need to build a bigger bowl lathe and after searching pinterest Yours is WAY BETTER than anything I have seen on there!  I need to set down with my sketch pad and draw up a plan and a parts list to make one of those. I have one question about the drive system though. Is there an adjustment to tighten the belt or a quick way to loosen the belt to change the speed?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 6, 2017)

Jason, the lathe does upstage the bowl, which is nice also. What is that string for hanging off the screw by the belt cover?........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JSayers (Apr 6, 2017)

@*Wilson's Woodworking* The motor is mounted on a hinged board that flips up to relieve the tension. The weight of the motor alone is what tensions the belt too. I'll go out in the morning and get some pics of it for ya.

@*Nubsnstubs *Well the door has a latch as you can see but it doesn't work worth a damn. So that is my super fancy patented locking mechanism. You close the door and loop that string a time or 2 and it doesn't come open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2017)

That is very cool. I love the bowl. It came out great!!
When you do build the next lathe, please do a picture heavy write up on it. I'm sure everyone will want to see it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JSayers (Apr 7, 2017)

@*Wilson's Woodworking *I lied about the weight of the motor putting tension on the belt. He's got the motor mounted on a hinged piece of wood then it has a small arm coming down that bolts to the leg frame. Can honestly say I've never really touched the belt on this cause I do all finishing work on the other lathe that has easily adjusted RPM with a reeves drive.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

